# Which system is right for me?



## mikoh4792 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am interested in the mirrorless systems, but am not sure which system to invest in.

So far I like fujifilm(xt1), samsung(nx1), sony(a6000 or a7(as an exception)), and panasonic gh4 All these systems have the lenses that would fit my needs, and they all probably produce similar IQ. The main thing I am concerned about is good customer service. I want to have confidence in the company I invest in should I run into problems later down the line.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 10, 2015)

mikoh4792 said:


> I am interested in the mirrorless systems, but am not sure which system to invest in(*not interested in u4/3* or full frame)
> 
> So far I like fujifilm(xt1), samsung(nx1), sony(a6000 or a7(as an exception)), and *panasonic (gh4)*. All these systems have the lenses that would fit my needs, and they all probably produce similar IQ. The main thing I am concerned about is good customer service. I want to have confidence in the company I invest in should I run into problems later down the line.



The GH4 is a m4/3 camera.  M4/3 is the most developed system with a huge choice of lenses to choose from.


----------



## mikoh4792 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> mikoh4792 said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in the mirrorless systems, but am not sure which system to invest in(*not interested in u4/3* or full frame)
> ...




Ah I missed that. Thank you.


----------



## sashbar (Feb 17, 2015)

If your main concern is customer service, buy your camera from a top specialised camera shop with a good reputation. They will care about it if anything goes wrong. 
As for your choice - go for xt1 if image quality is your priority and you want a system that rivals DSLRs in that respect,   Panasonic if you do a lot of video, are not deterred by a smaller sensor  and want your lenses to be smaller and lighter, or Sony if you are looking for a fast autofocus and a good all-rounder and do not plan purchasing a lot of lensss.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 17, 2015)

Fuji is the only company, I am aware, that will not only consistently upgrade (not fix but upgrade) firmware, but also upgrade firmware for cameras which are no longer in production. That speaks well for corporate-consumer relations.  I have found that the person you talk to, regardless of company, is more important than company policy for complaint resolution.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 20, 2015)

I must admit I am confused, you are considering micro four thirds, crop sensor and full frame all in one post.
The differences are huge between these 3 formats, it like saying I am considering a Suzuki Swift, Toyota Camry and an 8 cylinder van.
There are pro's and con's to each system, customer service is but one factor to consider when getting a camera.
Low light performance on a MFT is nothing more then ok compared to FF so if you plan on shooting in low light MFT is not the way to go.
If you plan on doing lots of serious video then the GH4 will be a good option, if you are looking for reasonable low light performance with good lens collection then the Fuji X-T1 is a good option.
I must admit your question puzzles me and I feel like something is missing here.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 20, 2015)

Come on Ron, Sashbar, Gary A and Goodguy. You've all given the OP something to think about but we are a supportive network here and NOT ONE of you gave the correct answer to this question.

Correct Answer: It was pointed out that all 4 of the camera's you mentioned are different and will work well for it's intended use. The ONLY logical choice would be to purchase all 4 of them. That way you don't have to worry about not having the correct system. All other comments are justification for why you should get them all.

lol.


----------



## mikoh4792 (Feb 22, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Come on Ron, Sashbar, Gary A and Goodguy. You've all given the OP something to think about but we are a supportive network here and NOT ONE of you gave the correct answer to this question.
> 
> Correct Answer: It was pointed out that all 4 of the camera's you mentioned are different and will work well for it's intended use. The ONLY logical choice would be to purchase all 4 of them. That way you don't have to worry about not having the correct system. All other comments are justification for why you should get them all.
> 
> lol.


 Good idea, will do. Now I just gotta get the funds.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 23, 2015)

Fuji


----------



## sashbar (Feb 23, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Come on Ron, Sashbar, Gary A and Goodguy. You've all given the OP something to think about but we are a supportive network here and NOT ONE of you gave the correct answer to this question.
> 
> Correct Answer: It was pointed out that all 4 of the camera's you mentioned are different and will work well for it's intended use. The ONLY logical choice would be to purchase all 4 of them. That way you don't have to worry about not having the correct system. All other comments are justification for why you should get them all.
> 
> lol.



Absolutely, buy all four, break it to pieces and put it together again the way that suits you most.  We ARE a helpful forum.


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 23, 2015)

Why are you not interested in Micro 4/3?   I think they are a huge player in the mirrorless system industry.


----------



## mikoh4792 (Feb 26, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> Why are you not interested in Micro 4/3?   I think they are a huge player in the mirrorless system industry.



I shoot often indoors and in low light. I like the better iso capabilities of the bigger sensors.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 27, 2015)

mikoh4792 said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you not interested in Micro 4/3?   I think they are a huge player in the mirrorless system industry.
> ...


In that case Sony A7


----------



## usayit (Feb 28, 2015)

If a full frame sensor ends up being a high priority, I don't really see a strong case for the A7 over another full frame sensor DSLR.   The size of the Sony FE lenses negates much of the size advantage of going mirrorless.    FE lens selection is also limited with the best lenses (Zeiss) carrying a hefty price.   Of course, you can adapt Sony Alpha lenses but then, once again, that makes the setup even larger... practically the size of a Sony Alpha.  You also sacrifice much of the AF performance when compared to a DSLR.

I have the Sony A7R but I don't have any FE lenses... its a camera purely used for adapting lenses to its sensor.   Size wise, micro4/3rds is the ideal balance for me.   Might not be the strongest performer in high ISO but its smaller than any DSLR system (lens + body) and practically all APS based mirrorless.   It has a huge selection of bodies of different configurations and lenses of different types....  something for everyone.

I'd take gsgary's advice even further and say FF DSLR.....  maybe the A99 if its the Sony sensor you really like.     A7 and A99 are bodies are about the same price with the A99 having a better selection of lenses.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 28, 2015)

mikoh4792 said:


> I am interested in the mirrorless systems, but am not sure which system to invest in.





usayit said:


> If a full frame sensor ends up being a high priority, I don't really see a strong case for the A7 over another full frame sensor DSLR.   The size of the Sony FE lenses negates much of the size advantage of going mirrorless.    FE lens selection is also limited with the best lenses (Zeiss) carrying a hefty price.   Of course, you can adapt Sony Alpha lenses but then, once again, that makes the setup even larger... practically the size of a Sony Alpha.  You also sacrifice much of the AF performance when compared to a DSLR.
> 
> I have the Sony A7R but I don't have any FE lenses... its a camera purely used for adapting lenses to its sensor.   Size wise, micro4/3rds is the ideal balance for me.   Might not be the strongest performer in high ISO but its smaller than any DSLR system (lens + body) and practically all APS based mirrorless.   It has a huge selection of bodies of different configurations and lenses of different types....  something for everyone.
> 
> I'd take gsgary's advice even further and say FF DSLR.....  maybe the A99 if its the Sony sensor you really like.     A7 and A99 are bodies are about the same price with the A99 having a better selection of lenses.


----------



## usayit (Feb 28, 2015)

gsgary said:


> mikoh4792 said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in the mirrorless systems, but am not sure which system to invest in.
> ...



My point was they should be questioning whether or not mirrorless meets their needs....   Its not really logical to invest in a mirrorless camera system for the sake of simply using a mirrorless camera.

In my opinion, the Sony DSLRs have a better value proposition than any of the A7* cameras with FE lenses.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 28, 2015)

A7 probably your best option except if you are not into making other lenses work on it the lens choice isn't great or cheap. Fuji have great lenses, and their sensors do well at higher iso, the micro 4/3rds system has an amount of lenses, maybe your extra stop or more you get with fullframe such as a7 can be made up with by a m4/3 fast lens in a small affordable package with IS built into body if you go Olympus


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 2, 2015)

mikoh4792 said:


> The main thing I am concerned about is good customer service.


Then, unfortunately, I would have to redirect you to Canon or Nikon full frame for best customer support.

AFAICS none of the mirrorless cameras have especially good customer support, or at least I havent heard of that from anyone.

Unless you mean support from the shop in which you buy the camera; then just buy any camera in a trustworthy store near you and be done with it; after all, its the advantage of such stores that they'll help you with problems, even if their offers arent as cheap as stuff you can find online.

IMHO Sony E is a bad idea because of bad and/or overpriced lens selection. If you dont mind that, go ahead. They have pretty good video, apparently.

IMHO Samsung is a bad idea because you will sadly archive the status of betatester. If you dont mind that, go ahead. Their system is certainly AMBITIOUS (especially if you listen to their spokespeople interviews) but their stuff has still quite funny problems with basic stuff, such as not being able to focus in low light. Their NX1 already has 4K video.

Both your disliked Olympus/Panasonic 4/3 and the Fuji X cameras will have good lens selection and solid products; but note that especially Fuji demands quite high prices for their nevertheless excellent glas. Especially the Panasonic GH4 is apparently an excellent 4k video camera.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 2, 2015)

gsgary said:


> mikoh4792 said:
> 
> 
> > PropilotBW said:
> ...



Yea, you really can't go wrong with the A7. I have only had the chance to use one a few times, but for all intents and purposes it is an amazing camera. I would put it's image image quality up against any canon or nikon full frame.  I think it's low light performance is reasonably on par  with the other major players as well.  gsgary has some A7 shots at high iso that are amazing.


----------

